# Gothic 2 DNdR: Reptilienhaut nehmen: Wo lernen?



## JoDo (8. August 2004)

Wo kann ich beim Addon die Jagdfertigkeit "Reptilienhaut nehmen" lernen?


----------



## Wolla04 (8. August 2004)

JoDo am 08.08.2004 11:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo kann ich beim Addon die Jagdfertigkeit "Reptilienhaut nehmen" lernen?



Alligator-Jack müsste dir helfen können.


----------



## JoDo (8. August 2004)

Wolla04 am 08.08.2004 11:53 schrieb:
			
		

> JoDo am 08.08.2004 11:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke! Habs gelernt!


----------

